# ISO Halo 30. Any NIN fans around?



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I'm local for a digital rip of the 180 gram vinyl that was released earlier this year. 

The Fragile Deviations is the full title.

I've found it in full on youtube, but I don't want to download it from an unknown source. In the end if my search is fruitless, I will probably end up doing just that, but I would really like a quality rip from a known source. 

If someone knows where, point me in the right direction. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I haven't had any luck, but I know the vid you're talking about so I just watch it when I want to listen, lol.

On a related note: Halo 31 was released today.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That's not what I wanted to hear, lol. I always thought the Fragile would make an excellent instrumental album.

It's disappointing he went down this path not releasing a digital copy. Not everyone has a turn table. 

Maybe somebody someday will spread the love. 

Going to continue looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conehunter76 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like it's on avxhome. No idea if you'll catch computer aids but it's the only site I could find it on.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I found it last night...not the way I wanted to, but there was no other option. I would so much rather pay for it and support his efforts, but he's playing the whole "vinyl is superior" thing and I just don't have a turntable nor do I want to buy one. That, and I dont have $80 to buy a 4 record set. 

Oh well...I got my rip and Im happy with it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I have it in 24 bit 96 kHz format.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure you guys already have this, but just in case anyone missed it they previously released The Slip 96/24 for free a few years back.

https://archive.org/details/NineInchNailsTheSlip24bit96khz


----------

